# taping corners



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

I was wondering how you other guys tape the corners using a bazooka and not have the tape slide too much. I'm starting with more tape hanging out but it still seems to slide to much sometimes. Should my mud be thinner?


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

git-r-dun said:


> I was wondering how you other guys tape the corners using a bazooka and not have the tape slide too much. I'm starting with more tape hanging out but it still seems to slide to much sometimes. Should my mud be thinner?


A well lubricated taper and thinner mud should do it. make sure your cutter slide is held forward until you pull back to cut as it helps too.

Bill


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Make sure you REALLY smack the tape into the angle with your kicker wheel. And starting with 6"+ on long runs is the norm. If it's hella long, like 50'+, just run it in two pieces.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Some good replies,,,, In the end, its just practice man,,,, keep at it, and it will get better.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

all good points mentioned but is your tube new or used,some can kind of run stiff,or leave more drag than others,we found this with meachelle1949 's bazooka he bought.It ran really stiff,you had to push on it real hard,it had lots of drag because of that.He traded it back in.if you want to free up your tube if she is a bit of a stiff runner,take it to a car wash,make sure switch/valve is at fill position.point the power washer at the wheel ,get it to start spinning,keep pushing the wheel with your hand till it starts to spin on it's own from the power washer.it will start spinning so fast that it will make it sound like a chain saw when she gets spinning.Do this to it for one minute or so.it will free up your bazooka ,if it is a stiff runner.
basically the stiffer a bazooka runs,the more drag it will produce,if that wheel don't turn to easy by hand ....then.....MIGHT be part of your problem


----------



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

sounds good guys, thanks for your input. Ill give it a try


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I use about 3 inches over hang, stuff it in the corner tight with the creaser wheel then go. When the tape is where it is supposed to be ( right in the corner ) I let off of the creaser wheel for about a foot then engage it again. letting go of the creaser wheel will stop the tape drag, but you will have to run back and use the bazooka to push the tape back into the corner if you don t have a guy rolling and flushing.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

taper71 said:


> I use about 3 inches over hang, stuff it in the corner tight with the creaser wheel then go. When the tape is where it is supposed to be ( right in the corner ) I let off of the creaser wheel for about a foot then engage it again. letting go of the creaser wheel will stop the tape drag, but you will have to run back and use the bazooka to push the tape back into the corner if you don t have a guy rolling and flushing.


sounds like you need lessons,guess your not as good as us Ontario boys :whistling2:
you know you had that one coming :jester:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

was waiting for a comment lol.


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

i had a lot of problem for the corner till i get the creaser wheel from RHARDMAN his creaser wheel really help a lot and made it easier


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

michel1949 said:


> i had a lot of problem for the corner till i get the creaser wheel from RHARDMAN his creaser wheel really help a lot and made it easier


 Thats a creaser with training wheels ????


----------

